# Why do Zombies wear clothes?



## ehanes7612 (Sep 26, 2018)

do they have a fashion sense? do they wear clothes because they feel vulnerable when naked? and why are they always in rags?


----------



## Tom-DE (Sep 26, 2018)

LOL! You are watching too much Z, dude.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 26, 2018)

they wear what they were buried in.....................just tattered


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tom-DE said:


> LOL! You are watching too much Z, dude.



never seen it


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 27, 2018)

Maybe zombies wear clothes because their survivors don't want to see their loved ones dead and naked


----------



## Berthold (Sep 27, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> do they have a fashion sense? do they wear clothes because they feel vulnerable when naked? and why are they always in rags?


Oh, a joke for children. Sorry, I am to old for that.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 27, 2018)

Berthold said:


> Oh, a joke for children. Sorry, I am to old for that.



We all know you are a zombie, Berthold


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 28, 2018)

Because they are resurrected hyper-prudish Christians that are now hell bent on aggressively reigning in a decadent society.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 28, 2018)

TyroneGenade said:


> Because they are resurrected hyper-prudish Christians that are now hell bent on aggressively reigning in a decadent society.



there is that thing about why christians bury their dead...rapture , ...so, obviously, there must be a dress code ..ergo, zombies care about how they dress


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 28, 2018)

Clothes aren't essential to the resurrection and rapture:




https://www.wga.hu/html_m/s/signorel/brizio/2/3resurr1.html
Prudishness is relevantly recent and isn't taught in orthodox Christian doctrine.

I am to be cremated. I figure that I won't waste any more space on earth any longer than I need to and since God can do the impossible, raising me to life from the dead, he can handle the more minor feat of reassembling my dispersed atoms. 

I'm not coming back as some hyper-prudish zombie in tattered clothes to feast on heathen brains.


----------

